# Not Sure What To Do Today



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

It's too windy to be out on the Lake by myself.Realy too Hot to hunt but am considering going in the brush to some wallows see if I can get a shot at a Hog.

My wife is going to be gone all afternoon any suggestions?

big rockpile


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

so what did ya end up doing ?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

rags57078 said:


> so what did ya end up doing ?


Went in the brush looking for Pigs that were no longer there.Only had 4 Ticks.

Still an't decided on tomorrow suppose to be more of the same but my wife will be home.

big rockpile


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

Sounds like an opp for a good nap!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

DavidUnderwood said:


> Sounds like an opp for a good nap!


Went swimming and then a Nap :grin:

big rockpile


----------



## Blackbear (Jan 21, 2012)

Work on the food plots for the coming season, break a sweat then cool off with a cold one and watch the corn grow.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Blackbear said:


> Work on the food plots for the coming season, break a sweat then cool off with a cold one and watch the corn grow.


Well can't do any of that even the Cold One 

But Thanks!

big rockpile


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

You could come over and help me paint the trim on the house.


----------

